# After this warmup, next big feb dump



## rocojerry (Feb 10, 2009)

Any long range reports of our next decent snowstorm? I may skip this weekend and the school vaca crowds.... but need something after that to look forward to---


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 10, 2009)

There are rumors out there, but they are just that.  The performance of the weather models has been horrid this year.  The bright side is that we are rolling into our time of year here on the east coast.  I'll do my share of praying.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2009)

February and March can deliver...especially in Southern VT. :beer:


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 11, 2009)

*Feb 18th?*

Yes please....   I'll be watching the clouds next week for sure....

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2009/02/rain-makes-it-to-mrg-but-changes-to.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

You don't need a powder dump to look forward to..just look forward to skiing..


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You don't need a powder dump to look forward to..just look forward to skiing..



Thats like looking forward to Friday, or the next day off...  
Looking forward to snow-dumps adds the element of surprise


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 11, 2009)

It is 47F here............. ugghh


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> It is 47F here............. ugghh



59 degrees here..gonna be some great after work spring skiing..I have my fat skis in the car..this warmth to me is a treat before it's back to icy death this weekend..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 59 degrees here..gonna be some great after work spring skiing..I have my fat skis in the car..this warmth to me is a treat before it's back to icy death this weekend..



No spring conditions here, thin layer of slush on ice.  The weather yesterday really f'ed things up.  Ugghh


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> No spring conditions here, thin layer of slush on ice.  The weather yesterday really f'ed things up.  Ugghh



A thin layer of slush on ice is spring conditions..but here in PA it's gonna be straight Mashies..mmmmmmmm


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A thin layer of slush on ice is spring conditions..but here in PA it's gonna be straight Mashies..mmmmmmmm



But with SC it's usually enjoyable


----------

